# مشكلة لون في الصابون



## fadiza17 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

بعد 24 ساعه من صب الصابون في القوالب وعند اخراجه للتقطيع والقولبه ظهرت نقاط واضحه من اللون المضاف ( اي اننا صبغنا الصابون باللون الاصفر فصبغ جيدا ولكن ظهرت نقلط صفراء كثيره بالقالب) 
ارجو الرد ولكم مني كل شكر


----------



## احمد هلطم (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*طلب*

السلام عليكم 

اخى الكريم fadiza17

لى طلب عندك أرجو أن تلبية لى للأهمية 

أن تمدنى بطريقة التحضير التى قمت بتحضير الصابون الصلب بها 

أرجو ان يكون ذلك بالتفصيل الممل 

للأهمية


----------



## سالم هدهود (28 مايو 2013)

الاخ المحترم قبل اظافة اللون يجب ان يكون الصابون ابيض ناصع عليك اظافة مادة مبيضة وهى اكسيدالتيتانيوم وهى رخيصة تم اضف اللون الاصفر وشكرا


----------



## abdo523 (20 أكتوبر 2013)

سالم هدهود قال:


> الاخ المحترم قبل اظافة اللون يجب ان يكون الصابون ابيض ناصع عليك اظافة مادة مبيضة وهى اكسيدالتيتانيوم وهى رخيصة تم اضف اللون الاصفر وشكرا




اخي الكريم ما هي المادة المبيضة ومن أين يمكن الحصول عليها وهل هي الزهرة البيضاء أم مسحوق السلخ وكم مقدار الكمية التي تضاف للكيلو جرام من الصابون وآسف على كثرة الاسئلة
وشكرا لك


----------



## abdo_vb (21 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
اخى الحبيب يا ريت تنزل شرح مصور لعملية التصنيع حتى تعم الفائده للجميع وتبادل المعلومات


----------



## abdo523 (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*لم أعثر على مكان يبيع أكسيد التيتانيوم*

أخي العزيز لم أعثر على مكان يبيع أكسيد التيتانيوم وقالوا بأنه لم نعرف ماذا تقصد فأحضرت بودرة سلخ وزهرة بيضاء وقمت بتجربتهم على صابون سابق تم صنعه فلم تؤثر الزهرة البيضاء ولكن أثرت بودرة السلخ بعد تسخين الصابون قليلا فقمت بصنع صابونا مكونا من : 
600 جرام زيت زيتون
61 جرام هيدروكسيد صوديوم 
135 ماء
وقمت بالتقليب حتى صارت التتريسة وقمت بوضع حوالي ملعقة صغيرة من بودرة السلخ في نصف ملعقة صغيرة ماء ووضعتها على التتريسة وزودتها فلم تؤثر فوضعت اللون الأرزق الفاتح فأعطت لون بنفسجي فاتح في حين أنه عند عدم وضع بودرة السلخ على صابون سابق ووضع اللون الأزرق أعطى لون بنفسجي غامق فماذا أفعل وكيف أقوم بتلوين الصابون بطريقة صحيحة وشكرا لك


----------



## abdo523 (5 نوفمبر 2013)

معذرة لا احد يعرف اين يباع اكسيد التيتانيوم في مصر


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (19 نوفمبر 2013)

اكسيد التيتانيوم ستجده ان شاء الله بشارع الجيش عند الشركات الكبرى


----------

